# Newbie, first pressure washer



## leemkule (Jul 14, 2013)

Hi folks,

Been reading through all I can on the forums and have decided on the vast majority of the things I am going to purchase. What I'm struggling with is which pressure washer to buy, there is such conflicting viewpoints that I thought i'd start my own thread and see what people think.

I don't own a pressure washer yet, I am sold by the benefits of snow foaming despite a few people claiming it doesn't work that effectively; I'm going to take the plunge and get me a good pressure washer, autobrite lance and magifoam. On the one hand people report snow foaming being ineffective but others usually put that down to either a poor use of and/or inferior snow foaming product, a bad lance or a too low power pressure washer.

I see reports of people using sub £100 nilfisk/karcher pressure washers and swearing by them, but on the other hand many say that they have had many of these units fail or perform badly and have to keep buying them.

Essentially what I'm asking is which pressure washer would you recommend for once weekly use (I only having one car but I suppose my family may use it if they ask, so occasional use on three other cars), that performs well and I won't be constantly worrying that it will break. Can a pressure washer be too powerful and actually damage the paint of a car? I'm trying to get the best balance of performance, quality, longevity and cost. I'm currently looking at the sort of £200-£300 nilfisks or the K10 kranzle but I have absolutely no experience in this area so I would really appreciate input from more experienced users. I can spend circa £400-£500 if necessary, but I'm not looking to waste money for the sake of it! Any input would be most welcome


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Have a look at this site pal. Good bargains to be had especially on the E140

http://www.cleanstore.co.uk/products/product.asp?ID=1003

Also have a read of this:

http://www.nilfisk.co.uk/Group/NewsList/UK/2013/Car,_,Mechanic,_,Best,_,Buy.aspx

I currently have a Karcher K2 which does a good job especially with application of snowfoam but feel like a little bit more pressure would be better.


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

The only thing that governed my choice (Nilfisk c110) was price, and i read 110 bar pressure was a minimum for the purpose.

I also got a dedicated "auto" nozzle to prevent any mishaps, no problems so far, and the budget Nilfisk units have an aluminium pump (unlike some competitors) which is much more durable.

Ta!


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

James Bagguley said:


> The only thing that governed my choice (Nilfisk c110) was price, and i read 110 bar pressure was a minimum for the purpose.
> 
> I also got a dedicated "auto" nozzle to prevent any mishaps, no problems so far, and the budget Nilfisk units have an aluminium pump (unlike some competitors) which is much more durable.
> 
> Ta!


Exactly right! I got a C120 from Amazon. They happened to be doing a deal with 60% off so it was a great buy. so far no complaints its a great pressure washer i would recommend :thumb:

Cheers
Ben


----------



## mel (Mar 8, 2008)

You will get a great deal at karcher outlet online.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jul 30, 2013)

Just got this

http://www.cleanstore.co.uk/products/Product.asp?ID=7590

Very good and the induction motor (that Ive read) is quieter and longer lasting than the ones in the c range. It's much heavier than the piece of crap Mac Allister my mum has thought it's an older one But it's quiet, powerful, good value and just works.

The only thing is the damn pressure hose. Those plastic ones wind my up something chronic. Just like all the others, it's too damn stiff. But you can buy rubber hose though that is also longer, so I recommend upgrading to one of those.


----------



## Priest (Jul 5, 2013)

Ill ask as well to not make another topic.

Is it worth it to buy this pressure washer (Karcher K7 Premium):

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/KARCHER-K...ER-BNIB-from-KARCHER-CENTER-SCE-/171090901988

or there is any better than Karcher in same money value?

Thanks


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

I think for that kind of money the krazle k7 would probably be better.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Weekly wash no more than a decent low priced item, Nilfisk C120 whoever has the best deal.

Welcome to the Forum...:wave:


----------



## grant motox (Dec 30, 2010)

Think I have just got the best deal.

It's a wickes 140 bar pressure washer, originally £150 then reduced to £75 and now £44.99 to clear them. It's actually made by lavor and the lavor branded model which is 5bar up and around 40litres per hour more is £370 at the moment.

http://www.wickes.co.uk/140bar-pressure-washer-2100w/invt/186898/


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Nice one Grant, just ordered 1 to replace my broken Karcher


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Are they are Karcher attachment? Need to get an adaptor for the foam gun if not.


----------



## grant motox (Dec 30, 2010)

LeeH said:


> Are they are Karcher attachment? Need to get an adaptor for the foam gun if not.


You also get a years warranty 

and heres the Lavor equivalent. 
http://www.jet-wash-direct.co.uk/pressurewashers/tempesta.html

lavor attachment you need, around £7-8 on ebay... Or you can buy a lavor to Karcher adaptor incase you have a few karcher accessories.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Bloody bargain that! It was cheaper buying that then a new K5.000m lance!! 

Just ordered an adapter, thanks very much.


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

Do you know where I can source an nilfisk adapter? Need my AB lance


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Grant, any idea wgat that PW is like off a waterbutt type set up ?


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Clyde said:


> Do you know where I can source an nilfisk adapter? Need my AB lance


Here you go pal

http://www.shinearama.co.uk/shinearama-adapter-for-foam-lance-nilfisk-kew-alto.html


----------



## grant motox (Dec 30, 2010)

Clancy said:


> Grant, any idea wgat that PW is like off a waterbutt type set up ?


No idea. Haven't tried it


----------



## TigerUK (Apr 1, 2012)

grant motox said:


> Think I have just got the best deal.
> 
> It's a wickes 140 bar pressure washer, originally £150 then reduced to £75 and now £44.99 to clear them. It's actually made by lavor and the lavor branded model which is 5bar up and around 40litres per hour more is £370 at the moment.
> 
> http://www.wickes.co.uk/140bar-pressure-washer-2100w/invt/186898/


damn thats a great deal. i got my nilfisk c110 for the same price but i think the nilfisk is inferio to this. nilfisk hoses are expensive is it possible to adapt a lavor hose for use in a nilfisk?


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Seems the 140bar 2100W pressure washer at Wickes is sold out everywhere now


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Yep, not convinced mine will turn up yet.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Lol, just had a text from them. 

They won't be getting a penny from me again.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Wow, even though they said they couldn't fulfil my order, look what turned up!

Think there is a bit missing though......


----------



## Danny-boy (Jul 31, 2013)

invisiblekid said:


> The only thing is the damn pressure hose. Those plastic ones wind my up something chronic. Just like all the others, it's too damn stiff. But you can buy rubber hose though that is also longer, so I recommend upgrading to one of those.


I'm so with you on this, the only think that annoys me with my 120.

Where do you buy these rubber hoses you speak of, I need one in my life.

Dan


----------



## grant motox (Dec 30, 2010)

LeeH said:


> Wow, even though they said they couldn't fulfil my order, look what turned up!
> 
> Think there is a bit missing though......


yes somethings missing there, 
i see you have the other side on but the side missing is what you use to wrap up the electrical cable. 


i received my lavor fitting for my snow foam today, gave it a quick test, LOTS of thick good quality foam. i'm happy as my 100Bar karcher struggled especially if i had the snow foam adjusted to the thickest setting, not with the wickes washer.


----------



## Pershing (Jul 28, 2013)

Go for karcher K5 mate, i use one daily and its a great machine. It sometimes runs constantly for more than hour and never had any problems with it. Shop around and you'll get it at decent price. K5 has more than enough power and you don't need to pay the premium for k7


----------



## Priest (Jul 5, 2013)

Thanks a lot.
I'm looking for something for long time. I don't like to spend money and time and than after one year looking for another device/machine/wife,girl (please delete as appropriate) because last one was totally crap


----------



## Priest (Jul 5, 2013)

grant motox said:


> Think I have just got the best deal.
> 
> It's a wickes 140 bar pressure washer, originally £150 then reduced to £75 and now £44.99 to clear them. It's actually made by lavor and the lavor branded model which is 5bar up and around 40litres per hour more is £370 at the moment.
> 
> http://www.wickes.co.uk/140bar-pressure-washer-2100w/invt/186898/


What foam maker go on this pressure washer and where you could get it?


----------



## grant motox (Dec 30, 2010)

Priest said:


> What foam maker go on this pressure washer and where you could get it?


i'm using the polished bliss snow foam, most the the stores sell them. just be sure to choose the Lavor fitting on checkout


----------



## Priest (Jul 5, 2013)

So i bought new toy:







And first test:








But i think not enought MAGIFOAM or I'm doing something wrong ;-/


----------



## minnnt (Mar 5, 2007)

James Bagguley said:


> The only thing that governed my choice (Nilfisk c110) was price, and i read 110 bar pressure was a minimum for the purpose.
> 
> I also got a dedicated "auto" nozzle to prevent any mishaps, no problems so far, and the budget Nilfisk units have an aluminium pump (unlike some competitors) which is much more durable.
> 
> Ta!


Just checked these out on Amazon. Look pretty good for £100. Especially with the foaming nozzle.


----------

